# Entering an AKC Conformation Dog Show



## beckalexis (Sep 20, 2006)

I have been a part of the hunter/jumper horse show world for over 20 years and it amazes me how the procedures for dog shows are so different. I will be entering my dog into his first conformation show in November and I am a little confused on the rules of entering him. I have gone through the AKC rule book but I am having trouble finding answers to the following questions:

1. How many classes can you enter? My dog is eligible for Puppy (6-9months), American-Bred and Amateur Owner but I can't tell if I can enter all, or if I can only enter one.

2. How do you determine which class to enter if you can only enter one?

3. For the entry fees, I understand you pay the $XX for the first entry and $YY for each additional entry of the same dog. Does this mean the additional class would be a non-conformation class (if offered, like obedience or rally)?

4. Any advice for benched shows vs non-benched shows?

This is my first show dog so everything is new to me. I have been taking handling classes and he is coming along nicely. 

I am sure I will have additional questions as this discussion goes along. I appreciate any help!

Alexis


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

You can enter as many classes as you like, however, unless you win them ALL, you cannot go to the winner's class. The Winner's Class is the class where the CH points are awarded. Most people enter one class only.

Enter age related classes until your dog ages out, unless you are eligible for the Bred By Exhibitor class, which many breeders will start and finish puppies/dogs from this class only.

3) yes, or sweepstakes

Benched shows are very rare, there are only a handful still held in the US. They are HUGE shows, usually with a limited entry. Stick with non benched for now.

Best of luck with your puppy! Consider it a learning experience, and stick with the positive people who will help you along.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yup, Red got it all! What breed do you have?


----------



## beckalexis (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you Redyre. I will enter him in his puppy class only. 

Regarding benched vs non-benched shows, I am considering a benched show as my first because my breed is more rare and it is difficult to find shows with more than 1-3 entries, if any. I know it will be a bit hectic but with my horse show back ground it shouldn't be to much of a shock. I am trying to find a mentor that can walk me through the paces since my breeder will not be able to make it to that show. Also, I plan on being benched with my breed so that I can observe and learn. I haven't sent in my entries yet but I am trying to get a better idea of what I will be getting into with a benched show.



Xeph said:


> Yup, Red got it all! What breed do you have?


Black Russian Terrier

I also have another question:

If I enter a dog show where my dog is the only dog in his breed entered at the show, do I automatically get best of breed, get points, and go to the group class?


----------



## wabanafcr (Jun 28, 2007)

beckalexis said:


> If I enter a dog show where my dog is the only dog in his breed entered at the show, do I automatically get best of breed, get points, and go to the group class?


Not necessarily. A judge does not have to award Best of Breed and could withhold that award. If your dog is the only one entered in the breed, there are no points unless he wins the group.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

beckalexis said:


> ... because my breed is more rare and it is difficult to find shows with more than 1-3 entries, if any. ... Also, I plan on being benched with my breed so that I can observe and learn. I haven't sent in my entries yet but I am trying to get a better idea of what I will be getting into with a benched show....
> If I enter a dog show where my dog is the only dog in his breed entered at the show, do I automatically get best of breed, get points, and go to the group class?


If you enjoy showing, for whatever it's worth, you're not too far from Ontario. And up here, you would be able to enter both _CKC_ and _Rare Breed _with your BRT (as the breed is not _fully_ recognized by the CKC. As has been discussed, taking dogs across the border, going or coming, is a non-issue. 

I know of a number of BRT's up here who show quite a bit in the US (off the top of my head, including our boy, there were 3 BRT's from Ontario at Westminster).

Southern Ontario seems rather unique in showing BRT's as there are a fair number of breeders here who are quite competitive with each other; the breed is generally very well-represented at every major show here. 

Rare Breed is normally a lot more informal and "user-friendly" than AKC or CKC. Either way, you would be showing against the same dogs. If your pup is nice, you should be able to get your points and finish him fairly quickly.

If you're interested, aside from CKC or the Rare Breed club up here, you could contact one of the Canuck BRT clubs for information.

Best of luck!
:wave:


----------



## beckalexis (Sep 20, 2006)

prntmkr - what is the name of your kennel? I have considered joining the CKC but have not acted on it yet. I need to learn more about it. It would be great to have shows in Ontario since it is so close by to me!

I was not aware of "Rare Breed"... can you tell me more about it? Is it part of the CKC?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

ARBA is separate from the Canadian Kennel Club.


----------

